

Do you have any resources for phone/mail based user onboarding? - hganesan

I&#x27;m working on a product for users who often don&#x27;t have a smartphone or daily internet access. Are there any good strategies&#x2F;services to help automate placement of phone calls&#x2F;letters for enrollment?
======
pulkitpulkit
I think SMS is an awesome way to engage people. You could use a tool like
[http://www.sendsonar.com](http://www.sendsonar.com) to manage that messages
to your users

